# Thevenin y otras cosas



## nicoelectronico (Sep 25, 2006)

Hola a todos, muy bueno el foro!!!. Quería saber si alguno de ustedes sabe donde puedo conseguir por internet apuntes de:

1- Ejercicios resueltos del Teorema de Thevenin y Superposicion

2- Efecto de carga y regulacion de carga.

Busque en google pero mucho no encontré. Desde ya, Muchas Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## VichoT (Sep 25, 2006)

Holas.nicoelectronico. ya buscaste en monografias.com o en este mismo foro...

BYE!


----------



## Miguel Cool (Sep 28, 2006)

SI tu tienes un dispositivo electronico sin carga y opera de una forma, pero cuando le pones carga opera de otra forma, que no es la del diseño, es a lo que se llama efecto de carga.

La regulación de carga es para reguladores de tensión y es cuando las variaciones de la carga, aumento y disminución de corriente, provoca que e voltaje de salida no este regulado.

SUerte


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 29, 2006)

Super-posicion: http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_superposicion.asp

Thevenin: http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_teorema_thevenin.asp

Norton: http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_teorema_norton.asp

Saludos...


----------



## tesla (Jun 17, 2008)

quisiera tambien unirme a la solicitud de nicoelectronico y saber exactamente q es el efecto de carga y si hay efecto de carga en todo el circuito y si este no tiene relacion con el efecto de carga con el multimetro


----------

